
Mojolicious::Lite (light web framework built on top of Mojolicious) - draegtun
http://labs.kraih.com/blog/2009/07/mojoliciouslite.html
======
draegtun
There is longer post on Mojolicious::Lite here:

<http://labs.kraih.com/blog/2009/07/perl-is-awesome.html>

------
jrockway
More like, "light" object system, web server, URL dispatcher, and IOC
framework. Why use libraries when you can do it all yourself?

